# How Are You Finding Battery Life On Alpha 3 So Far?



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

*How do you find Battery life on A3?*​
Excellent, as good as WebOS811.27%Not as good as WebOS, but much better than Alpha 23143.66%About the same as Alpha 21825.35%Not that good, I wish it were better.1419.72%Android on the HP TouchPad? I'm still running WebOS...00.00%


----------



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm yet to be determined as I *just* installed, but how are you finding battery life on A3 compared to A2?


----------



## Synical_99 (Sep 8, 2011)

So far I noticed a little improvement on it. I haven't charged it for 24 hours and I'm at 60%, but all in all I think the battery life is amazing. I compared it side by side to my wifes Galaxy Tab 10.1 and its running HC 3.2.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

I had mine drop from 80 to 40% after a reboot which is kinda odd. Never seen a drop that big without doing a hard reboot

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

enik said:


> I had mine drop from 80 to 40% after a reboot which is kinda odd. Never seen a drop that big without doing a hard reboot
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


looks like you need some calibration on your battery

as for me, the battery seems the same, maybe a little worse because of the wifi not dropping out anymore


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

I've actually had pretty good battery life. Def improvement over alpha 2. Did a full charge, been running on the battery for 5 1/2 hours and at 70% after moderate use


----------



## bigwavealex (Oct 21, 2011)

Better than alpha 2 but I uninstalled softlocker so I'd expect better sleep performance. No sod's anymore, even w/o softlocker.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Fairly good life on my end.


----------



## anthvxne (Sep 20, 2011)

Where's the option for

¤ Much better than WebOS, and much better than Alpha 2


----------



## shepx2 (Aug 25, 2011)

My battery life is awful. If I'm playing a game like angry birds, I lose 22% per hour. Same as Alpha 2. Don't have many apps installed, so I'm at a loss as to why it's so bad.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

While in use, the battery life is decent (but not as good as webos), I think the power issue is mainly due to the CPU scaling, it constantly jumps between it's lowest and highest clock speed when the device is idle

in the webos, it did not have this issue


----------

